# Critter shot with 500mm f/4.5 L FD mount



## Buckster (Aug 6, 2012)

This post is primarily to show what kind of shots I've been getting with a 500mm f/4.5 L lens with an FD mount used on a couple of digital bodies (5DMKII and 7D) using a $30 adapter with the infinity lens in place in it.

All shots are by necessity manually focussed, on a tripod with a gimbal head and, as you'll notice the DOF is very narrow.  While I'm shooting wide open, I'm guessing that the adapter is causing about 1 stop of loss, taking my aperture down to about f/5.6.  Because I wanted very fast shutter speeds to capture these moving critters, I thus cranked up the ISO on most of these to 800-1000 or so.

EXIF included for those interested in knowing which body, shutter speed and ISO per shot.  Aperture is not recorded as there's no electronic link between body and lens, and also because of that, the body defaults to listing them as shot with a 50mm.
1.






2.





3.





5.





6. Same setup, different critters:





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow. Very nice shots.  Thats awesome you can take an old lens like that and rock those shots!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 6, 2012)

How much do they usually run for this FD mount L lens?  Very cool.


----------



## Buckster (Aug 6, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> How much do they usually run for this FD mount L lens?  Very cool.


Thanks.

I found mine for $1500 with no case nor other accessories, but the prices are kind of all over the place, depending on aging of the lens (nicks and scratches), whether it comes with a case and/or filters and so on, etc.  Ebay has completed listings up to about $3k.  There's one on there at present including a case with a buy it now price of $2300 + shipping of an additional $179, so $2479: CANON FD 500mm f4.5 L LENS high speed super telephoto #550 | eBay

If interested in this sort of thing, just keep an eye out for deals on the used lens sites.


----------



## Buckster (Aug 6, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> Wow. Very nice shots.  Thats awesome you can take an old lens like that and rock those shots!


Thank you kindly.  I'm really enjoying this lens.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 6, 2012)

Buckster said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > How much do they usually run for this FD mount L lens?  Very cool.
> ...



That is still pretty steep considering you lose a stop and AF.  Nice lens though.


----------



## Buckster (Aug 6, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> > Schwettylens said:
> ...


Compared to the price of an EF mount version of a 500mm L prime lens, I considered it rather reasonable.  Also, with the new, thin, glassless adapter I'm about to get, I'll no longer lose that stop, and will also get accurate EXIF data reporting, proper metering and some AF confirmation assistance.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Aug 6, 2012)

Buckster said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Buckster said:
> ...




I meant, what you paid is good price.  The one on ebay I meant is pretty steep.


----------



## Buckster (Aug 6, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> I meant, what you paid is good price.  The one on ebay I meant is pretty steep.


Ahhh... Yes.  Like I said, keep an eye out for deals.  They come along fairly often, especially in this economy.

BTW, I edited my post above yours while you were posting to include a few more features the new adapter will provide.


----------



## jensgt (Aug 6, 2012)

Silly question but how do I see the exif data?  

You did an incredible job these are all really nice shots!


----------



## Buckster (Aug 6, 2012)

jensgt said:


> Silly question but how do I see the exif data?


Depending on your browser, there are plugins available that allow you to right click on an image on the web and read it in a popup.  Opanda is quite popular and works with most browsers, I believe. If you use Firefox, there are many EXIF reader plugins to choose from.

Most stand-alone image editors can also read and display it, but it's a PITA to copy each image to your machine then open it up with software just to see the EXIF.



jensgt said:


> You did an incredible job these are all really nice shots!


Thank you kindly!


----------



## Hobbytog (Aug 6, 2012)

That's a good set of very good sharp images. I bet you're pleased with that lens.


----------



## JAC526 (Aug 6, 2012)

The rooster is my favorite shot.  Really nice color.


----------



## Heitz (Aug 6, 2012)

great shots.  I think you've got some chromatic aberration going on in a few though.  some purple fringing.


----------



## Jaemie (Aug 7, 2012)

Very nice photos, Buckster.  I love all of them, but especially the chicken and duck.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 7, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> The rooster is my favorite shot.  Really nice color.



Rooster was good...
but Chipmunks FTW!


----------

